# 4 Gallons of smoked fish!



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I used Stressless' recipe. I brined one bag for 12 hours, one bag for 4 and added a few more spices, one bag plain for 1 hour, then 1 bag with 2 tsp of corse pepper added for 1 hour. Here are the results. I thought here would be more smoke but I guess the Masterbuilt is very efficient. I used cherry.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

That looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Recipe?*

I have a Bradley Smoker and have been wanting to smoke fish forever... not sure how??? Would you care to share??


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Conch, just search for "Smoked King Mackerel" on the forum an read Stressless' right up. It took me about 7 hours, I didn't have my smoker hot so it took a little longer.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Get you some fresh mullet. Leave the skin on and butterfly at the backbone. Put em on the smoker for a while. When done, the backbone will lift out clean along with the rib bones. Some damn fine eating!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I did some wild turkey last night w/cherry wood, it was a little bit strong, I'd look more for apple or sweeter fruit wood for smoking fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great yumm!!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I just smoked some flounder in my less fancy earthen pit smoker using a hardwood fire and local wood. It is not as time efficient but, a lot of fun. Instructions for the pit, a recipe and photos can be seen at my blog below.
http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2011/12/smoking-fishthe-old-way.html

Oh yeah, they tasted great too!


----------

